# This video contains graphic and disturbing footage.



## SPEKTRE76 (Apr 12, 2013)

*WARNING*: If you have high blood pressure, epilepsy, heart disease or a sense of historical preservation and accuracy DO NOT watch this video. What you are about to witness contains graphic footage and may cause nightmares and in some cases...PTSD.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p26NYiRXm2s_


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2013)

Ah, the sights and sounds of Duxford! Great stuff!
I recently received a 'Power Point' presentation on his collection, and business, showing all the aircraft, and the race cars, set in a purpose-built facility in the Alps - stunning!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 13, 2013)

Good gosh ahmaighty............... re-start my old heart... please.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 13, 2013)

W...O...W


----------



## N4521U (Apr 13, 2013)

I love them 38's
Is that a G model?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nope that's an "E". Very rare.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 13, 2013)

God, that's one sexy aeroplane.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 13, 2013)

Great plane but to see "Red Bull" plastered all over that piece of history is a crime.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 13, 2013)

Agree with Paul 100%.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2013)

I agree that any warbird might not look right in a commercial colour scheme. But I also think I'd rather see one active, and flying, rather than sitting collection dust.
I'll see if I can work out how to get that presentation organised and posted.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 13, 2013)

...and no stars and bars.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 13, 2013)

I agree with Terry..... better to see one in one piece and flying, than not have it around at all! And..... have a pilot who can protect the plane by not cutting the grass with the tips of the prop!!!!!!!!! And hopefully he knows what density altitude is!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2013)

Great video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 14, 2013)

I've seen her twice at Duxford, and I have to say, I reckon if ever there was a plane that looks good just polished....its her, she looks the dog's b*ll*x !. The only thing that ruins the vid, is that pillock commentator. We have to suffer his blatherings each year....he's very knowledgable...aparrently a C47 is a C46, the French won the Battle of Britain etc etc. He should be banned.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2013)

I hate bl**dy commentary at airshows! I wish they'd just announce the 'act', with a few pertinent details thrown in at the start and finish, and refer enquiries to the air show programme! Then we can hear the aircraft, as well as see them, and not have to suffer the umpteen errors and noise!
Been trying to up-load that 'Powerpoint' presentation, but it's not having it - it's a 'zip' file, at over 10 MB, if that makes a difference?


----------



## mikewint (Apr 14, 2013)

Terry, et al, I do agree that the plane is better in the air than sitting dead on the ground but you'd think people would have more respect for the history represented than to plaster their company logo all over it, but then I'm sure they are getting a huge Federal tax break by chalking the plane up to "advertising"


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2013)

I agree there too, Mike. It would be nice if it had some authentic markings, with the company/product name as 'nose art'. But then, when Spencer Flack was taken to task about the colour scheme of his red Spitfire, G-Fire (now in the USA in camouflage), by a member of the public at an air show, his reply was "Oh, and what colou is your Spitfire"!
Bottom line is, it's in polished metal, rather than some gaudy 'racing' scheme, and it's flying, so at least that's something.


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Apr 15, 2013)

mikewint said:


> but you'd think people would have more respect for the history represented than to plaster their company logo all over it, but then I'm sure they are getting a huge Federal tax break by chalking the plane up to "advertising"



Makes me wish I had around $5,000,000.00 to buy her and give her a proper paint job.


----------



## Geedee (Apr 16, 2013)

"Makes me wish I had around $5,000,000.00 to buy her and give her a proper paint job"

Too righty !. Painted bright red with 'YIPPEE' in large white letters underneath !!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 16, 2013)

But Daddy....I want a P-38

(Violet from Willy Wanka and the Chocolate Factory)

Agree with Terry. I absolutely hate how Red Bull (paints?) their planes, but at least you have a major company that is restoring and maintaining the planes we love.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 17, 2013)

Like life itself: 6 of one, half dozen of another


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 17, 2013)

"Agustas! Get out of dat Lightning right dis instance!"


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 21, 2013)

A bit of a shame having to wear the colours of an energy drink, but with the cost of operating these warbirds today, it's almost inevitable. Red Bull used to sponsor a Sea Vixen and it displayed in their colours for a while, but has been returned to an authentic scheme.

Before:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XdvR4Tl3iY_

After:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmL7A9oDStY_


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2013)

I wish I could get the 'Powerpoint' presentation to upload. The co-founder of Red Bull, Dietrich Mateschitz, has a great collection, and not all are totally covered by the logos. The DC-6, for example, although displaying the logos, is in what looks like a vintage KLM scheme, although highly polished and, like all the aircraft (and cars) is immaculate.
And the building they're displayed in, when not flying, is more like a luxury art gallery, on the edge of its own ramp, with restaurant and visitor center etc. 
If someone can explain how to post a large (10.5 MB) Microsoft Word 'Powerpoint' file, I'll get it posted!


----------



## mauld (May 2, 2013)

Thanks so much for promoting my video.

Cheers


----------

